
One hedge fund's plan to fix Yahoo: Fire 9,000 – and Marissa Mayer too - henrikschroder
http://money.cnn.com/2015/12/14/technology/yahoo-shareholder-mayer/index.html
======
Fundlab
When the CEO of a billion dollar company was appointed for publicity reasons,
a home-run to the bottom is not a stretch.

Lack of focus is ultimately going to render yahoo's demise. Their cluttered
homepage tells it all.

------
chrisbennet
_" \- End employee perks, such as free food, which cost the company $450
million over the past four years."_

...thus driving off the remaining talent.

